# Sage Grouse Hunt



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Me and my Dad both have chicken tags and so we set off I also had a muzzleloader deer. We set off not seeing a buck the first day just a few deer but a ton of chickens waiting for the bigger ones I let a few go. The next day we ended up my dad striking first shooting a nice male. We head down to some cedars and sage and hit the high end hoping for some chickens when some flew up went for a walk and I got a nice male. So we headed home waiting for next Thursday to finish em off. Sorry the pictures arn't very good.

Saw this rabbit sat there for 5 minutes and stayed there till we drove off.









Saw a lot of these









MY chicken


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job. I can't wait till mine is on the dinner table. I am one of those oddballs who likes the taste of sage grouse.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the ones are friends cook but haven't had it any other way but these big ones might be an adventure.


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some nice birds good job getting them thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> Me and my Dad both have chicken tags and so we set off I also had a muzzleloader deer. We set off not seeing a buck the first day just a few deer but a ton of chickens waiting for the bigger ones I let a few go. The next day we ended up my dad striking first shooting a nice male. We head down to some cedars and sage and hit the high end hoping for some chickens when some flew up went for a walk and I got a nice male. So we headed home waiting for next Thursday to finish em off. Sorry the pictures arn't very good.
> 
> Saw this rabbit sat there for 5 minutes and stayed there till we drove off.
> 
> ...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know just saying that he might have been drunk.


----------

